# CF or T5 for 29 gallon?



## The.Omega.Glory (Aug 28, 2005)

I've decided to upgrade the lighting on my 29 gallon (open top/no canopy). I currently have a Coralife 65W CF but it doesn't not seem to be enough light for the all plants I'm growing. I use EI dosing with a pressurized CO2 setup and no algae issues. I'm deciding between these 2 lights:

a: 30" Current USA SunDial T5 HO 4x24w w/ Timers & LED
-or-
b: 30" Current USA Dual Satellite 2x65w CF

In setup A, I would have 96w/gal and in setup B I would have 130w/gal, assuming 1 CF watt equals 1 T5 watt... which it may not, I don't know.

I'm definitely leaning towards the T5 setup, but since I've only owned CF, I don't know a too much about t5s. The main advantages of T5 from what I've read is 
- more efficient output (ie brighter for the same wattage due to thinner tubes, less restrike, invidual reflectors per bulb)
- longer bulb life
- less generated heat

Ignoring price, which do you think would be better? What are your thoughts?


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

If your choice ends up being a PC fixture ...

The Satellite has a crappy reflector just like the Aqualight.

Go with the 30" 2x65w Orbit. It's reflector is every bit as good as an AHSupply reflector. You will have to replace the front dual actinic bulb with a plant bulb.
http://current-usa.com/orbit.html

Here is a good option for the dual actinic bulb replacement. The Orbit (and Satellite) fixture use square pin bulbs:
- GE 9325K 55w straight pin PC: $14.20 plus shipping http://lightbulbsdirect.com/Merchan...=PROD&Store_Code=001&Product_Code=F55BX-AR-FS
- Power compact bulb adapters for use with straight pins PC bulb in square pin configuration. $15.99 plus $8.95 shipping for 4 of them: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=380006816363

Or, you can simply use a 65w 6700K, 8800K, 10,000K or dual daylight 6700K/10,000K square pin bulb.

________________________________________________________________

http://current-usa.com/sundial_t5ho
The Sundial fixture comes with 2 actinic bulbs that will need to be replaced.

You may want to replace the actinic bulbs with Giesemann Midday and/or Aquaflora bulbs or one of each.

EDIT: Here are some places where you can get them.
http://www.horticulturesource.com/i...age/1?osCsid=f35f309e87111e1f423d16b829b49c2a
http://www.aquariumspecialty.com/ca...9_130&osCsid=46434263a9890591baa1a0ea2ad04f69


----------



## eric_c (Sep 25, 2008)

I just purchased the 30" Current SunDial T5 HO 4x24w w/ Timers & LED a month ago for my 29 gallon. I'm really impressed with the output of the T5 lights - and love the built in timers and nighttime LEDs. Having everything on a single power cord with timers built in is really nice - the fewer cords the better in my book. Overall, seems really well built with individual reflectors and comes with both small rubber feet and 3" legs. 

If I set up another tank, I'd definitely go straight to Sundial again.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

I have the 30" Orbit and I just read up on the Sundial. The Sundial is a very nice fixture indeed.


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

i have the 36" dual satellite. The reflectors are not that great in my opinion because I seem to lose a lot of light due to the light escaping to the sides of the tank instead of straight down at the plants. Granted, since it is a mere 3" above the water surface, the plants get plenty of light and my plants grow very well regardless. But I probably get less wattage than I am expecting.

The satellite fixture is cheaper, but you get what you pay for. Also, the built in timers and one cord is a great feature. My only concern would be that the more things built in, the higher the chance of failure. And if the timer or ballast goes out, what happens then? Does your whole fixture go down the tubes? That would be my only concern. The orbit fixtures look very nice as well.

I'm personally looking at getting a new lighting fixture when I upgrade to a new tank. I would like to hang my fixture instead of using the legs so that is one of my concerns as well. I believe you can hang the orbit fixtures. The satellites do not have that capability built in, though there's probably a way to DIY it. Let me know what you decide and what you think of it.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

You could get a Solar T5 setup on eBay. Same fixture as those from Catalina.


----------



## ktsgolfer (Jul 1, 2008)

get the t5. the 29g tank is a bit deeper than i would suggest pc for. I almost bought the sundial for my 20g reef but didnt have the cash and instead dropped the money on a catalina 4x24w t5 which I am somewhat happy with for $175 shipped. However it does not come with cooling fans and the bulb placement is crappy. The bulbs are staggered so the right end of my tank doesnt have any actinic over it and the left side doesnt have any 10000k over it.


----------



## The.Omega.Glory (Aug 28, 2005)

Thanks everyone for your input! 

So, I went ahead and ordered the T5 Sundial on Sunday; I got a good deal too -- $193.00 after price match and a $15 gift certificate. Unfortunately, it came with 2 actinic bulbs which the retailer wouldn't swap out for 6500k bulbs but such is life. Anyone want to trade for some actinic bulbs?  

I will likely post my impressions once I have it setup for a few days.


----------



## Left C (Nov 15, 2003)

$193 ... That's a great deal!

These are the bulbs that I purchased for my T5HO IceCap DIY.

You may want to replace the actinic bulbs with Giesemann Midday and/or Aquaflora bulbs or one of each.

Here are some places where you can get them.
http://www.horticulturesource.com/i...age/1?osCsid=f35f309e87111e1f423d16b829b49c2a
http://www.aquariumspecialty.com/ca...9_130&osCsid=46434263a9890591baa1a0ea2ad04f69]


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

wow.. how'd you get that price? where'd you get it from? Look forward to your review.

I am curious of the quality of the sundial vs. catalina. The sundial comes with everything I need except for 2 bulbs. The catalina will come with all the bulbs, but nothing else. However, the catalina has individual reflectors while the sundial does not. Catalina seems to be more expensive (T5 Solar)...

Anybody have opinions/reviews on either?

Also, is there a hanging kit for sundial fixtures?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

moogoo said:


> wow.. how'd you get that price? where'd you get it from? Look forward to your review.
> 
> I am curious of the quality of the sundial vs. catalina. The sundial comes with everything I need except for 2 bulbs. The catalina will come with all the bulbs, but nothing else. *However, the catalina has individual reflectors while the sundial does not.* Catalina seems to be more expensive (T5 Solar)...
> 
> ...


??

From: http://www.current-usa.com/sundial_t5ho



Current USA said:


> Individually contoured reflectors for maximum light intensity


----------



## moogoo (Dec 7, 2007)

ah, i stand corrected. the foster and smith description left out the "individually"....

thanks for the clarification.

So anybody know if the sundial fixture can be hung from a light stand or ceiling?


----------

